# Wu Style Tai-ji (Tai-Chi)



## A Keung (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,


I have recently arrived in Dubai.

Im looking for people who I can practice Tai-Ji Push hands with. Or people who are interested in Tai-Chi.

I hope we can practice together Push hands and maybe other advanced applications and forms. 

Please message me if you are interested so we can arrange a time and location for everyone who is interested.


----------



## chenlu (Oct 9, 2011)

*practice taiji*



A Keung said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I have recently arrived in Dubai.
> ...


Hello
i would like to join with you prctice push Hand.
but i will be back dubai in Nov. 
if you were still there. 

Lu


----------



## chenlu (Oct 9, 2011)

*tai ji push hand*

Dear 

i am interested to practice with you the push hands.
i am from china, and know a little bit taiji.

i am living near by safa park, or up to you, where and when is good for you we could practice. 


Regards, 
Lu
/removed







A Keung said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I have recently arrived in Dubai.
> ...


----------



## A Keung (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Lu,

Sorry I havent checked expatforum for a while.

Yes, I agree, I think Safa Park is good although I have never been there.


Do you have contact detail, so we can meet up?


----------



## chenlu (Oct 9, 2011)

hi 

my contact is 050 458 63 96 
if you could not view my contact, we could arrange meeting on this Friday morning, 8:00-8:30 am 
safa park, gate No. 1 
my name is Lu 
not too many chinese there, so i think we could meet each other easily.


----------



## chenlu (Oct 9, 2011)

Dear 

how long did you practice Taiji?
my style is Yang taiji, 
i learned it when i was in the university, and keep practicing it, although stop for some months, and then re-start again. 
i understood the basic knowledge of taiji, and very much interested it, and i practice tuishou for nearly 20 days, when i was back china for holiday this year.
looking forward to practice with somebody else. 
regards


----------



## A Keung (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I learned for about 5 years. But have some gaps.

My master is Yan Long Jiang.


I have been looking for ages to practice Tai-ji with someone, especially Pushing hands, Because if don't practice it will go.


I have days off on Thursdays and Fridays. But I will go on holiday on 15th until 22nd December.

I shall contact you when Im back.







chenlu said:


> Dear
> 
> how long did you practice Taiji?
> my style is Yang taiji,
> ...


----------



## chenlu (Oct 9, 2011)

great, 

yes, its true, the feeling i have just received from the push hands will go easily if i stop it . 

if count the years about Taiji, its about 12 years ago, i first time study Taiji when i was still in high school in China. stop for quite many years in between. 

i would like to continue as often as possible. 

will meet you after your holiday.

best wishes 1


----------

